# Tips & Maximization Of Utility



## Oilking (Jul 26, 2019)

Get A. Holes all the time who say they are going to tip, but never do.

How do I handle them?

Tippers almost always 5 stars, very few exceptions.

People who buy me food or drink, the same.

If they made NO mention or intention of tipping I leave it be. I might rate them a 4 or less depending on how they were during the ride but usually not a 5 with few exceptions.

If they say they are going to then don't, automatic 1 star, quality report, and various other options to apply punitive/financially corrective measures. Read between the lines. They are many ways to apply a tip for yourself regardless of whether they do or not.

In app issues/hicups are fairly common... cough ?. Just make sure your passengers know this and greatly apologize in advance.

Uber/Lyft also have a platform fee.
Platform fees can be negative.
Rider still pays same amount.
But driver walks away with near equal amount paid by rider, middle man practically cut out.. cough...
Sorry bad sickness, must have been caused by the scum, oh uhhh, vermin.. No. P? Plebs.. Damn. What are they called again? Shit that's right. Pax.

Mileage is mileage.
Time factors in.
If you don't make at least $1 a mile... ALL MILES DRIVEN SINCE PUMP, should include your dead (pickups) miles, for a Lyft or Uber X, u r stewpit.

Your car ONLY wears out when it moves.
Sometimes your body needs a walk from being cramped up all the TIME.

A trick to get a gas credir from pax.

Always wait till you have 100 miles left on your tank, then ask one of your passengers if it's okay to get gas since your on E. and haven't been able to get it yet.

80% agree first try.

Enjoy your paid discount and be sure to talk to them unless they are occupied with their phone.
Also use your cash back CC.

Shake your mats out when you arrive to pick up your next passenger and complain how the last rider(s) trashed it. Make everything you do sounds totally selfless and have the meter already running.


Sometimes people order single use tickets for round trips.... Hmmmmm. What a waste of TIME & MONEY.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

What's your time rate? Mine is 11 cents per minute. I'd rather move faster to the next ride than dawdle for 11 cents.


----------



## Oilking (Jul 26, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> What's your time rate? Mine is 11 cents per minute. I'd rather move faster to the next ride than dawdle for 11 cents.


I don't know your particular market conditions, rate of passengers assigned, or your vehicle so it may or may not be the most idle move.

But mine is 24 cents a minute or $14.40 an hour. 
.69 cents per mile
Another local market is 15 cents PM or $9 an hour
.825 cents per mile
Finally another major market pays a meager 12.75 cents a minute or $7.65 an hour.
.765 cents per mile

Trick is to keep a good time mileage ratio depending on your market conditions and rates.

Ideally ALL traveled miles from start to finish should exactly equal your pay for the day.


----------

